# A call from the county



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

I received a phone message last evening from the county health board saying a COVID vacination clinic was being held today between 10:30 and and 12 noon at the civic center. No appointment or insurance needed. They were offering only the Johnson & Johnson brand. I mentioned this to the dental hygenist this morning and she said she'd think twice about the J&J shot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2021)

Why?

I had the J&J shot on March 7 without any problems.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

I can't answer for her.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 15, 2021)

I think that shot has been connected to an unexpected number of people with Guillian Barre syndrome symptoms.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 15, 2021)

Are you not vaccinated yet @debodun or thinking about doing so?


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh wow, that's alarming!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I think that shot has been connected to an unexpected number of people with Guillian Barre syndrome symptoms.


Per charts on the CDC and NIH websites, the J&J vaccine is only 63% effective (at best) for seniors over 65. Some charts say as little as 47%, I think it was. The differences have to do with regions/countries and maybe ethnicity.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Are you not vaccinated yet @debodun or thinking about doing so?


I have not been vaccinated. Every time I get ready to get it, I hear some horror story and it scares me off.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 16, 2021)

I got my second shot with only a fever and sore arm for a couple of days.  It was the Moderna one.  What should worry you Deb is the Delta variant that is rampant now.  Please think more about getting the 2 shot one.  My doctor told me not to get the Johnson one due to the blood clotting problem and my history of brain aneurysms.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 16, 2021)

My doc set me up for the Moderna shots at a local clinic. I don't listen to the BS and don't care about side effects. I just want to stay out of the hospitals here because if I end up in one there's a good chance I'll die there. Saw first hand the "standard" care they gave my husband. I'd rather take my chances with the vaccine and stay at home.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

Living alone, there's be no one to help if I had a bad reaction.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Living alone, there's be no one to help if I had a bad reaction.


Living alone, IF you contracted the Delta variant, who would be there for you? Would you phone 911 for help?  Would be no different for a bad reaction.  Please don't be scared, bite the bullet and go get vaccinated.   

We got the 2 dose Moderna vaccination.  Only with the second dose did we have a slight reaction, which sleep helped us get over it.


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Living alone, there's be no one to help if I had a bad reaction.


In that case, it's a wise move.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

I live alone, and I figured I'd be a lot better off with a reaction than with covid.  I don't know anyone who had such a bad reaction to the vaccine that they actually couldn't deal with it on their own.

Get your vaccine, Deb.  In the extremely unlikely event that you needed medical help, call an ambulance, just like you'd have to do if you got covid or any other medical emergency and needed help.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I live alone, and I figured I'd be a lot better off with a reaction than with covid.  I don't know anyone who had such a bad reaction to the vaccine that they actually couldn't deal with it on their own.
> 
> Get your vaccine, Deb.  In the extremely unlikely event that you needed medical help, call an ambulance, just like you'd have to do if you got covid or any other medical emergency and needed help.


I live alone also but I can call 911 and get an ambulance here and you can too.  Second dose gave me a little temp for one day and a sore arm.  That was it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Some articles I've run across lately:

Jerusalem Post:  *Pfizer COVID vaccine significantly less effective against Delta variant*

NASDAQ:  *How Johnson & Johnson's COVID Vaccine Is Making a Comeback After Encountering Several Problems*

Anyone considering the J&J shot should read the NASDAQ article, which states:

_Johnson & Johnson also announced encouraging data last week for its single-dose COVID-19 vaccine. The company reported that the vaccine generated strong neutralizing antibody levels against the delta variant and other prevalent coronavirus variants. It also said that the vaccine has provided a durable immune response through at least eight months.  The potential protection against the delta variant was especially good news. J&J stated that its vaccine produced neutralizing antibody levels against this variant that were even higher than those found for the beta variant first identified in South Africa. Chief scientific officer Paul Stoffels said: "This adds to the robust body of clinical data supporting our single-shot vaccine's ability to protect against multiple variants of concern."_​​It is now clear there can be issues with all the vaccines.  I had the J&J as soon as it was available here and fortunately had no effects of any kind. I continue to be out and about, travel, go into crowded places, not wear a mask and just use normal health practices.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 17, 2021)

I've never been "vaccinated" with the poisons my entire adult life and won't ever choose to do such a thing.  
Plus I'm the healthiest person I know, never in my life gotten sick from an imaginary virus and that won't in the future.
Also, I do live alone.  If I did get sick, then it would probably be from something I ate, so I'd get it out of my system and be fine, the same as I've done in the past.   

There'd be no reason for me to go to the doctor purveyors of death so they could tie me down, paralyze me with their toxic biocide petroleum drugs, ram a tube down my throat, lock me in a private room while starving and killing me by shooting more of their poisonous biocides into my body.  NO.  One of my missions in life is to stay far, far away from terrible people like them who would so such things to living breathing well functioning human beings.

So my point is that willingly having poisons into your body is NOT going to make anyone any healthier nor to protect them from anything - but it IS much more likely to make you sick on a long term basis and even to kill you quite rapidly.  

So why do it?  There's no good reason at all.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

I also live alone, Deb. So I felt sick for one day, so what?  I am safe from a killer disease.

As others have pointed out, you can always call 911 if necessary, the same as for any other emergency. But I haven't known a single person or heard of anyone (outside of the scare stories on this forum) who needed to summon medical help for a vaccine reaction.  

If you value your own life, I suggest you just ignore all the ignorant scaremongering, and take care of yourself, like the big girl you are.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I've never been "vaccinated" with the poisons my entire adult life and won't ever choose to do such a thing.
> Plus I'm the healthiest person I know, never in my life gotten sick from an imaginary virus and that won't in the future.
> Also, I do live alone.  If I did get sick, then it would probably be from something I ate, so I'd get it out of my system and be fine, the same as I've done in the past.
> 
> ...



You mean the imaginary virus that killed over half a million people in the US alone?  That's a hell of a lot of "imaginary."


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

Right now, I just don't want and "side effects" when I am dealing with house buying and moving.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2021)

Hubby and I had both our shots (Pfizer) .. slight soreness a site of injection for a couple of days. Nothing more. 

Daughter had sore arm for a few days (Moderna). Sister had Astra Zeneca, and had only sore arm.

I hope you don't put off getting your shot for much longer, Deb.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> Right now, I just don't want and "side effects" when I am dealing with house buying and moving.



Would you rather deal with covid while house buying and moving?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

https://assets.publishing.service.g...nated_patients_during_the_second_wave__2_.pdf

https://www.bmj.com/content/373/bmj.n1127


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56933756


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> You mean the imaginary virus that killed over half a million people in the US alone?  That's a hell of a lot of "imaginary."


Yeah, it must be real nice to be the only known human being that's "bullet proof" right?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2021)

All three vaccines are only slightly less effective with delta :

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/vaccinated-people-delta-variant-common-160343899.html


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 20, 2021)

Good grief!!!
No wonder this thing is making a second coming!
The misinformation is as rampant and ridiculous as I’ve ever seen!
I personally got the 2 Modernas without side effects, a friend and my daughter got the Phizer with no issues and my friends hubby who avoids any and all doctors got the J&J, without any problems...
There’s a risk with any vaccines, Shingrix warns of similar effects.
We’ll be dealing with this to infinity and beyond if we don’t have a little faith in the technology and science that made it available.
From what I understand being on a ventilator isn’t exactly a walk in the park!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

@hollydolly  Those links are informative and interesting, and not ones I normally would see.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly  Those links are informative and interesting, and not ones I normally would see.  Thanks for posting them.


You're welcome... we need to read and explore every side of the coin, before we can make the right decision for us as individuals


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You're welcome... we need to read and explore every side of the coin, before we can make the right decision for us as individuals


From what I gather after reading those links, the vaccinations are extremely effective.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

just 2 people of many  who were adversely affected by the vaccine...who've been allowed to have their voices heard....


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I received a phone message last evening from the county health board saying a COVID vacination clinic was being held today between 10:30 and and 12 noon at the civic center. No appointment or insurance needed. They were offering only the Johnson & Johnson brand. I mentioned this to the dental hygenist this morning and she said she'd think twice about the J&J shot.


Get a shot!!  J&J or whatever Get a shot!! Yesterday a woman that did not was interviewed as she laid dying in a hospital saying how she regrets not getting one.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I think that shot has been connected to an unexpected number of people with Guillian Barre syndrome symptoms.


With all due respect it is there types of posts that spread rumors.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> With all due respect it is there types of posts that spread rumors.


FDA NEWS RELEASE

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: July 13, 2021​
For Immediate Release:July 13, 2021


The U.S. Food and Drug Administration today announced the following actions taken in its ongoing response effort to the COVID-19 pandemic:


Today, the FDA is announcing revisions to the vaccine recipient and vaccination provider fact sheets for the Johnson & Johnson (Janssen) COVID-19 Vaccine to include information pertaining to an observed increased risk of Guillain-Barré Syndrome (GBS) following vaccination. GBS is a neurological disorder in which the body’s immune system damages nerve cells, causing muscle weakness, or in the most severe cases, paralysis.
https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/coronavirus-covid-19-update-july-13-2021


----------



## Judycat (Jul 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> With all due respect it is there types of posts that spread rumors.


Yeah the FDA is a monster rumor mill.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> Right now, I just don't want and "side effects" when I am dealing with house buying and moving.



Deb, I'll answer you one more time, then I'm through with this. The "side effects," if any, are likely to be a slightly sore arm for one day. If you get Covid, you could end up in a hospital for weeks or months, or maybe until you die alone, gasping for breath. 

Which option would interfere with your house buying more?


----------



## John cycling (Jul 20, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Deb, I'll answer you one more time, then I'm through with this. The "side effects," if any, are likely to be a slightly sore arm for one day. If you get Covid, you could end up in a hospital for weeks or months, or maybe until you die alone, gasping for breath.



Both of those are your option when you're injected with the Covid poison.

If you don't have the shot, then you don't have either of them, because the disease is the poison and the poison's the disease.
I've already posted many factual links on this forum including videos by internationally acclaimed scientists, but the fear mongering
people like Sunny who don't want to see nor hear the truth don't even bother to look at them.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 21, 2021)

So the north of half a million Americans who died were poisoned by the shot they didn't have yet but it poisoned them anyway and that's why they died?

PUH-leeze!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Good grief!!!
> No wonder this thing is making a second coming!
> The misinformation is as rampant and ridiculous as I’ve ever seen!
> I personally got the 2 Modernas without side effects, a friend and my daughter got the Phizer with no issues and my friends hubby who avoids any and all doctors got the J&J, without any problems...
> ...


I was on a vent for 2 months when I had a massive stroke in 1997. I thank God for those horrible things they put into my body so I could live!!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Today, the FDA is announcing revisions to the vaccine recipient and vaccination provider fact sheets for the Johnson & Johnson (Janssen) COVID-19 Vaccine to include information pertaining to an observed increased risk of Guillain-Barré Syndrome (GBS) following vaccination. GBS is a neurological disorder in which the body’s immune system damages nerve cells, causing muscle weakness, or in the most severe cases, paralysis.
> https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/coronavirus-covid-19-update-july-13-2021


Guillain-Barré Syndrome is not a 'death sentence', by any means. I know two people who have contracted it - a number of years ago, well before even MERS was identified, let alone SARS and SARS-COVID2. Both recovered completely within a year's time and have suffered no relapses.  

From VCU Health.com, July 14, 2021:
*How high is your risk of developing Guillain-Barré syndrome?*​Your risk is very low. The number of cases (100 total) reported in connection with the J&J vaccine represents _a tiny fraction of the nearly 13 million Americans _who have received the one-dose shot. Most cases were reported in men — many 50 years old and up — and usually about two weeks after vaccination. *A number of infections can trigger Guillain-Barré, including the flu and the Zika virus.*

&&&

BTW, should you be one of the 100 GBS cases out of 13 million J&J vaccinated, your odds are still very good. For GBS the mortality rate is 4% to 7%. Between 60-80% of people are able to walk at six months. 

&&&

Finally, this is from our local paper. UCSF is one of the premier private hospitals on the West Coast. However, the article is representative of what is currently happening in EVERY state. Delta is now the most common COVID variant in the USA. *Delta is 7 times more infectious than the original COVID coronavirus, and 3 times more fatal,* based on global statistics. 

Delta is also hitting younger people (who make up a large percentage of unvaccinated and are more likely to gather indoors in large groups), especially hard. It is the reason why the average age of hospitalized COVID patients fell so dramatically in such a short time, over a period of months. 

When the pandemic and lockdown began in the US, the average age was around 79. It is now age 53.

*UCSF docs on the risks the delta variant poses to vaccinated people*
SFGATE July 16, 2021
https://www.sfgate.com/coronavirus/...k-fully-vaccinated-illness-COVID-16320284.php

(excerpt)
"The majority of the data shows that vaccinated folks are super protected from bad stuff happening to them, including hospitalization, serious disease and death," UCSF infectious expert Dr. Peter Chin-Hong said. *"A vaccinated person who gets infected is going to look very different from those not vaccinated,"* he added.

Citing new data out of England, Chin-Hong said the delta strain will give most vaccinated people light cold symptoms, if any. The story is different for unvaccinated people, who make up the vast majority of those currently hospitalized for COVID-19 in the San Francisco Bay Area and California at-large. They are at a much greater risk for serious illness, hospitalization and death.

The vaccines, he said, protect you from hospitalization by 96%, once again citing the English research.

Breakthrough cases -- meaning contracting COVID-19 after vaccination -- do occur. Through June 23, California reported that about one COVID case occurred per 2,583 vaccinated people, according to CalMatters.org. *That means just 0.039% of vaccinated Californians have contracted COVID.

(All other COVID patients are those that were unvaccinated. *This ratio remains steady for those infected in the recent rising wave of Delta variant infections.)


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> *With all due respect it is there types of posts that spread rumors.*





Lethe200 said:


> Guillain-Barré Syndrome is not a 'death sentence', by any means. I know two people who have contracted it - a number of years ago, well before even MERS was identified, let alone SARS and SARS-COVID2. Both recovered completely within a year's time and have suffered no relapses.
> 
> From VCU Health.com, July 14, 2021:
> *How high is your risk of developing Guillain-Barré syndrome?*​Your risk is very low. The number of cases (100 total) reported in connection with the J&J vaccine represents _a tiny fraction of the nearly 13 million Americans _who have received the one-dose shot. Most cases were reported in men — many 50 years old and up — and usually about two weeks after vaccination. *A number of infections can trigger Guillain-Barré, including the flu and the Zika virus.*
> ...


I posted the FDA article in response of it being said it was a "rumor".  It wasn't.


----------

